# Nirvana Seeds



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 6, 2008)

I need to order some genetics soon and would like to try Nirvana out. Are Nirvana's seeds of good quality? The prices are relatively cheap so it makes me wonder on the quality and number of hermies which could develop. If you don't like Nirvana please speak up and let me know before I drop some $. Thanks everyone. ~godspeed!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 6, 2008)

no sure about nirvana, never heard anything bad about them

mandala seeds might be worth considering
they are really good & cheap
ive grown hashberry & white satin and been pleased with both
good potency and nice smell/taste


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

i havent heard of anybody have a problem with nirvana,i have the aurora indica and jock horror beans right now,and im gonna be orderin their four way and their white widow.im also orderin some mandala kalichokra from em.they definitly are good about gettin the beans to you in a quick stealth manner.i got mine in less than 2 weeks and i live in the midwest section of united states.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 6, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i havent heard of anybody have a problem with nirvana,i have the aurora indica and jock horror beans right now,and im gonna be orderin their four way and their white widow.im also orderin some mandala kalichokra from em.they definitly are good about gettin the beans to you in a quick stealth manner.i got mine in less than 2 weeks and i live in the midwest section of united states.



I really want to try the Aurora Indica. I love Mandala's Satori, can't say enough about it, such clean powerful smoke.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 6, 2008)

I've grown quite a few of Nirvanas strains. They are definitely worth the money and you won't be disappointed. I've found a keeper in every pack of beans i've got from Nirvana. The White Rhino is amazing. Just as potent as the widow and tastes and smells like fruits. I've grown Mandalas Hashberry, great yielder, biggest cola i've grown but not too potent. Smoked some Mandala White Satin. It's some good middies, great yield and not so great smell. Out of the 2 i'd recommend Nirvana but either are worth the money.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 6, 2008)

*for starters I say Nirvanna is great.  I too always find at least 1 keeper in each pack.  my SnowWhite started from nirvana, although I suspect She is just a mislabeled Haze, eh.*  :hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

i've only smoked some aurora i got from a good buddy but it was some good stuff.I read the plant usually stays short and bushy.they either stay short and bushy,or they grow tall with long colas from what i've read and been told from people whove grown it.they claim its one of their most potent indica.why not grow it right?anyways,let us know what you decide.-peace


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I am going to order this week from Nirvana but I think I will have to post a poll on helping me decide....waaaaayyyyyyyyyyy too many good sounding genetics lol.


----------



## choking_victim (Jun 9, 2008)

their citral isn't stable from what I've experienced. but their jock is absolutely a great producer so far, I'd like to try their aurora indica next time.


----------



## downtown (Jun 15, 2008)

i ordered from them 4 weeks ago and nothing, so all i can say is find some place different !


----------



## karmacat (Jun 15, 2008)

downtown said:
			
		

> i ordered from them 4 weeks ago and nothing, so all i can say is find some place different !



Not the first time I have heard that,but I received all orders I made and was impressed with the Citral.


----------

